# Spring Has Sprung



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

Here are a few of my flower macros to get you in the spring spirit. 


McFarland Park by kingdom_seeker, on Flickr


McFarland Park by kingdom_seeker, on Flickr


Sept 12th 2009 by kingdom_seeker, on Flickr


Sept 12th 2009 by kingdom_seeker, on Flickr


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Spring has sprung! Summer won't be far behind... We have bluetits taking nesting material in one nesting box and hornets taken over another one! It is estimated that spring is 2 weeks early, here in the SW UK.

Those are great images. I have just cut myself on their sharpness. You must have a nice piece of glass. I tried to peek at the exif but Flickr deletes it :sad:

You have one heck of a photostream on Flickr. Congrats on some top notch photographs ray:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Yep, what Donald says - Beautiful photos, especially with the bee(s) - I think the bees here in London suffer from Vertigo, I never see any on my 1st-floor balcony :sigh:


----------



## Will Watts (Jun 18, 2008)

Great pictures! The first shot is my favourite. I think I should go out and take some.... :grin: 

WereBo, I've never seen any bees in London at all, but then again whenever I go I'm mainly on the tube or in the British Museum :laugh:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

@ someguy - The weeds in my downstairs neighbour's garden sees dozens of bees during Spring/Summer but they don't seem to see the flowers on my balcony - Perhaps the frosted-glass panels blocks their vision, glass does block UV light, which bees see :4-dontkno

It's strange cos blackfly and greenfly find the plants easily enough, I have to spray them every day with soapy water (A lot more environmentally-friendly and safer for food-crops) :laugh:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Rest in Peace Manuel. Thank you for showing us some of God's work in nature. God Bless & good bye...


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Good bye Manuel and thank you for such beautiful pics, you're going to be very sadly missed :sad:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

so sorry to see you go .. thanks for sharing ...


----------

